
The most important page on Flickr - ssclafani
http://blog.timoni.org/post/5557930029/the-most-important-page-on-flickr
======
christoph
It almost seems as though Yahoo are determined to make Flickr fail at the
moment. I'm a paid pro member and I've been wondering why now for a while...

Photographic content publishing on the internet has moved on a huge amount in
the last couple of years, yet I see Flickr have done nearly nothing during
that period. They need to start looking at what the competition is doing
(instagram, etc.) and seriously picking the game up, especially for paid up
members.

I'm still in shock they haven't made a proper iPad application, your stuck
with the crappy iPhone app which needs a major overhaul anyway. The Android
version is equally awful, the web version on phones/tablets renders equally as
badly as on a browser (confusing/boring layout). When I login and look through
the top nav, there's over 40 choices from it. Does it really need to be that
complicated?

------
jat850
I admit I don't have much of an eye for design but that page was really,
REALLY hard to read.

~~~
smickie
Yeah, also why didn't he put screenshots of the pages in instead of link to
Flickr pages which you need to be logged in to view?

------
thomasgerbe
On paper, designing Flickr should be one of the easiest things to do. You
basically have some of the most beautiful pieces of content to work with, so
all you have to do is lay it out in a clean and accessible way.

------
jhuckestein
The most important page on Flickr is a Yahoo login page?

~~~
pyre
No. The most important page is... [Content only viewable to HackerNews Gold
Members].

------
sukuriant
Why didn't he say all of this internally? Surely he's not the only person with
these thoughts.

~~~
mncaudill
Just an FYI: Timoni is a she, not a he.

~~~
sukuriant
Apologies. If I could, I would change the gender of my words, but I can't edit
my post.

------
newman314
It would have been better if she posted a mockup of an improvement.

~~~
jerrya
s'okay, we're posting a mocking of her improvement.

------
matthewcieplak
The flickr homepage really is awful. What's worse, though, is that if I click
on a photo, the sidebar is still populated with the mixed-content photostream.
If I want to browse, I want to just see that user's photos, and it requires
clicking on a tiny "expand" arrow that only gives me 3 tiny thumbnails.
Seriously flickr, take a cue from apple and get some larger, more navigable
navigation.

